# Possible shooter at Youtube's headquarter



## Noctosphere (Apr 3, 2018)

https://www.google.ca/search?q=yout...aAhWQxFkKHf7JDWsQpwUIHw&biw=984&bih=964&dpr=1

Apparently, there might be an active shooter in Youtube's HQ offices
It occured only few minutes ago


----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 3, 2018)

latest rumors, not confirmed by polices :
2 wounded
shooter arrested
shooter was a woman


----------



## Megakuma (Apr 3, 2018)

No wonder YouTube has been fucking up lately


----------



## THEELEMENTKH (Apr 3, 2018)

What the actual fuck is with those stupid shooters lately ffs


----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 3, 2018)

Megakuma said:


> No wonder YouTube has been fucking up lately


well, I dont know if its linked to the shooting, but...
Youtube announced theyll produce their first movie
it has been announced today, few hours ago


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Apr 3, 2018)

THEELEMENTKH said:


> What the actual fuck is with those stupid shooters lately ffs


Dunno, just more fuel for the proverbial fires spawned by ignorance.


----------



## Megakuma (Apr 3, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> well, I dont know if its linked to the shooting, but...
> Youtube announced theyll produce their first movie
> it has been announced today, few hours ago


Its gonna be smosh the movie all over again


----------



## THEELEMENTKH (Apr 3, 2018)

Megakuma said:


> Its gonna be smosh the movie all over again


Better yet: The Fred movie


----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 3, 2018)

Megakuma said:


> Its gonna be smosh the movie all over again





THEELEMENTKH said:


> Better yet: The Fred movie


Something even better
Numa Numa Guy : The Movie

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Last rumors :
The shooter has shot down by police


----------



## Navonod (Apr 3, 2018)

I've been watching it on CNN but all they do is repeat what they say like 50 times before anything new is said.


----------



## dpad_5678 (Apr 3, 2018)

NoW'S NoT ThE TiMe tO DiScUsS GuN CoNtRoL.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 3, 2018)

THEELEMENTKH said:


> What the actual fuck is with those stupid shooters lately ffs


There's actually an "infection" period that comes after any mass public shooting in the US.  A bunch of pathetic copycats trying to follow in the footsteps of previous shooters.

Apparently, none of the shooters have seemed to realize that doing such thing only ends up in one of two ways: dying, or life in jail.  What do they actually think, they'll be able to move on with the rest of their lives after doing something horrible like that?


----------



## Viri (Apr 3, 2018)

Someone took it really personally that their videos got demonetized.


----------



## SG854 (Apr 3, 2018)

B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> There's actually an "infection" period that comes after any mass public shooting in the US.  A bunch of pathetic copycats trying to follow in the footsteps of previous shooters.
> 
> Apparently, none of the shooters have seemed to realize that doing such thing only ends up in one of two ways: dying, or life in jail.  What do they actually think, they'll be able to move on with the rest of their lives after doing something horrible like that?


What if shooter knows their life will be over if they shoot up places? Being jailed and shunned from society.
What if this is their way of committing suicide? Which means they gave up on life.


----------



## slaphappygamer (Apr 3, 2018)

“This is why it must be MANDATORY that everyone own a gun.” -Nope


----------



## tbb043 (Apr 3, 2018)

THEELEMENTKH said:


> What the actual fuck is with those stupid shooters lately ffs



All the news coverage appeals to their ego. Need press control, not gun control.


----------



## Joe88 (Apr 3, 2018)

SG854 said:


> What if shooter knows their life will be over if they shoot up places? Being jailed and shunned from society.
> What if this is their way of committing suicide? Which means they gave up on life.


its the same in this case, after shooting 4 people, the female shooter then committed suicide with a self inflicted gunshot


----------



## Flame (Apr 3, 2018)

if only the youtube coders had guns... none of this would've happened.


----------



## Viri (Apr 3, 2018)

Flame said:


> if only the youtube coders had guns... now of this would've happened.


No need, their building is a "gun free zone".


----------



## KiiWii (Apr 3, 2018)

Shooter is dead apparently.


----------



## Flame (Apr 3, 2018)

Viri said:


> No need, their building is a "gun free zone".



now we need to get the coders to carry see through bags. problem solved.


----------



## Hanafuda (Apr 3, 2018)

Female assailant, domestic vendetta. You don't stop a crime like this, except to not cross the woman in the first place. If she couldn't shoot him, she'd stab him. If she couldn't get a knife, she'd bash his skull in from behind with a rock, or a brick, a small metal statue, something. Anyone hellbent on killing a cheating lover for revenge and then killing themselves isn't going to be deterred.


----------



## SG854 (Apr 3, 2018)

Joe88 said:


> its the same in this case, after shooting 4 people, the female shooter then committed suicide with a self inflicted gunshot


Most likely angry at people. If you feel like your life is over and don't want to live anymore might as well take people you don't like along with you.


----------



## Joe88 (Apr 4, 2018)

shooter has been identified
https://www.mirror.co.uk/news/us-news/youtube-shooter-identified-animal-rights-12300064

along with the ad revenue dispute all her yt accounts were terminated which is probably what caused her to do this


----------

